# Fall/Winter garden



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Pics are about 6 weeks old. Beans are running now. Already picked a mess of greens. Have brocille, cabbage, swiss chard and collards to set out yet. We are blessed with a long growing season here. Hope you enjoy the pics.




























Jimmy


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Love it! I'm gonna have to get my camera and show pics of mine, too!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice! I'm stuck with just three 4'x4' beds, but hope to expand it next year. I'm limited to space, but with careful planning, I should be able to fit in about four more beds at 4'x4' and a couple of 2'x4' beds. I can't till and plant directly into the ground because the clay is too hard for the size tiller that will fit in the area, and a bigger tiller won't fit in the gate. :dunno:

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> Very nice! I'm stuck with just three 4'x4' beds, but hope to expand it next year. I'm limited to space, but with careful planning, I should be able to fit in about four more beds at 4'x4' and a couple of 2'x4' beds. I can't till and plant directly into the ground because the clay is too hard for the size tiller that will fit in the area, and a bigger tiller won't fit in the gate. :dunno:
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pictures!


I planted an herb garden using 4 boxes made with 2 X 8 lumber Each box is 8 X 8 feet, they're in a square with a 2 foot walkpath, creating a Cross.

I hpe these pictures comeout, Before and After:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Love 'em!!! You really got it going on!!

I have 3 myself at home. Mine are 4x8 using 2x10s. You can raise a bunch of food in them. Practicing sq ft garden makes good sense when space is limited.

Jimmy


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Nice gardens yall.Ours is coming along too.Already have greens coming up in our old raised beds garden.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

ours is wrapping up... hot pepper, green peppers, brussel sprouts, carrots, and parsnips are still growing. I'll pick the carrots around thanksgiving, and not sure about parsnips, they may get pulled next spring


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah we're all done here too except for some potatoes and beets.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice gardens!!!!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

how do you keep the back portion weeded (the one that looks like pole beans)?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Love the pictures!!!

My garden is all but done, except for the cotton and some cool weather crops. The land (most of it) has been turned and winter wheat is down. (and starting to come up.)


----------

